# Scientific research labs that sell raw compounds?



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

I've come to the conclusion its time to start brewing my own gear...I need to find a scientific search company that sells Raw compounds?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2015)

Can you explain your handle? Yes this is relevent...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can you explain your handle? Yes this is relevent...



What don't you understand?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

Are their recommended research companies* that sell raw chemical compounds? either sarms, peptides....or aas


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> What don't you understand?



If you have an actual understanding of chemistry and hygeine. Those come before the sourcing piece.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Are their recommended research companies* that sell raw chemical compounds? either sarms, peptides....or aas



Research companies aren't where you source this stuff from. And like Pillar is suggesting, a lot goes into the brewing process that doesn't involve recipes or raws. Cleanliness, sterility, the right environment, technique and handling, etc all should be thought if before going down this route.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 24, 2015)

Tillacleraws.us perhaps?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you have an actual understanding of chemistry and hygeine. Those come before the sourcing piece.



True. I am a newbie at the brew but I have taken all levels of chemistry I can learn this if I fully commit..hygiene understandable. I don't understand why its not ok to source research chems if they are not illegal and I'm purchasing for use on my mice...I love my mice they need SARMS..


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 24, 2015)

If u truly did take "all levels of chemistry" you would already know all the answers to your questions....Such as many compounds are not readily available for the public to buy....


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 24, 2015)

Peptides and SARMS are vastly different from raws!  They are completely different animals.  No research company can legally sell you raw hormone, regardless of your stated intended purpose.


----------

